# Ammonia bottle



## tamnkids (Mar 22, 2008)

I found this bottle at a thrift store, and had to buy it.  I have no idea how old it is or what it could be worth, what do you think?  It says "PARSONS' HOUSEHOLD CLEANER" on the front and back, and on the bottom it reads,
 "PARSONS AMMONIA
   12 (a symbol) 6
 DES PAT 108113"


----------



## tamnkids (Mar 22, 2008)

Here is another picture of it.  Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## cc6pack (Mar 24, 2008)

lobeys correct here's a little info on it

http://www.google.com/patents?id=mUYCAAAAEBAJ&dq=patent108113&as_drrb_ap=q&as_minm_ap=1&as_miny_ap=2008&as_maxm_ap=1&as_maxy_ap=2008&as_drrb_is=q&as_minm_is=1&as_miny_is=2008&as_maxm_is=1&as_maxy_is=2008&ie=ISO-8859-1


----------

